# [Meta]  Say hi to your new Moderator!



## Piratecat (May 8, 2003)

With the steady growth of the message boards, we've decided that it's time to add a new Moderator. But who to pick, who to pick?  It's not an easy question to answer. Moderators have to be diplomatic, slow to anger, impartial, show consistently good judgment, and laugh at every single one of my jokes (including the penguin joke). That disqualifies most members right there.

We sorted through hundreds of potential candidates, considering people like Hong (not funny enough), Alsih2o (waaaaay too serious), and Crothian (just not enough posts). 

In the end, though, we found a volunteer for the job.  On behalf of Morrus, I'm honored to announce that the position has been accepted by *Eridanis!*  Part of the community for years, Matt now joins the ranks of people who _have_ to read all the way through every BoEF thread. We're thrilled to have him. Sucker.  

Give him a big hand, everybody!


----------



## Harlock (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the Moderator formerly known as Piratecat_
> *Give him a big hand, everybody!*




*Harlock looks around for a hand but only finds a spare hook from some feline.

Here!  Have this!  Congratulations and uh, good luck.


----------



## Steve Jung (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations Matt.
I don't have a big hand. Would a normal one do?   (Claps heartily)


----------



## William Ronald (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations, Eridanis!!

I wish you have very little aggravation and much pleasure from your new duties.  (Although some of the BoEF threads had some of the most heated posts I had seen in a while on EN World.)

Let's give Eridanis a big hand.  And not just a single digit either.


----------



## Darkness (May 8, 2003)

Welcome to the team, mate, and good to have ya!


----------



## Mark (May 8, 2003)

hi


----------



## Eternalknight (May 8, 2003)

Mark said:
			
		

> *hi  *




Lik I said in General... what he said


----------



## Knight Otu (May 8, 2003)

I have a strange feeling of deja vu.... did someone change something in the Matrix?


----------



## el-remmen (May 8, 2003)

Esuoh Yeknom eht ot Emoclew.


----------



## blackshirt5 (May 8, 2003)

Welcome to the Jungle.

We talk about games.


----------



## Umbran (May 8, 2003)

Cool.  Thanks ahead of time for all your efforts.


----------



## Mathew_Freeman (May 8, 2003)

Congratulations, and I hope it goes well for you.


----------



## alsih2o (May 8, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *Welcome to the Jungle.
> 
> We talk about games. *




 this is the funniest thing i have read in days.

 thanks bs 5


----------



## Eridanis (May 8, 2003)

*Thank you*

Thanks, everybody.

ENworld has been the first website I go to in the morning for several years now. I've always liked how it's a place where mature people of all ages can have fun and share their hobby in a way that "old timers" like me would have loved to have had twenty years ago. I'll do my best to uphold the high standard set by the admins and mods here.


----------



## blackshirt5 (May 8, 2003)

alsih2o said:
			
		

> *
> 
> this is the funniest thing i have read in days.
> 
> thanks bs 5 *




Wow.  Praise from Caesar.


----------



## EricNoah (May 8, 2003)

*waves*

Yoo hoo!!  Hello new moderator man!!


----------



## Angcuru (May 8, 2003)

blackshirt5 said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Wow.  Praise from Caesar. *




Wait till March '04.  Captain Stabbity here will have a surprise for ya.


----------



## Crothian (May 8, 2003)

Piratecat said:
			
		

> * and Crothian (just not enough posts).  *




I need to post more ?


----------



## AGGEMAM (May 8, 2003)

*Re: Thank you*



			
				Eridanis said:
			
		

> *I'll do my best to uphold the high standard set by the admins and mods here. *




Whoa, I never they have standards! Revelation time!

Congrat's though!


----------



## Kilmore (May 8, 2003)

So... do mods have shifts that they're supposed to be online?


----------



## Henry (May 9, 2003)

No, we just have "Blame Shifts," Where everything that's wrong with the Forums is blamed on one single admin or moderator. It's been Piratecat's "Blame Shift" for about two months now.

I think my shift's coming up soon.


----------



## fba827 (May 9, 2003)

Oh, oh, hello....  Is this like winning the Lottery?

If so, when do we throw the stones?


Edit: err... esoteric reference to a short story by Shirley Jackson. never mind.


----------



## mooby (May 9, 2003)

congratulations, Eridanis.


----------



## Ravellion (May 10, 2003)

*Re: Re: [Meta]  Say hi to your new Moderator!*



			
				Crothian said:
			
		

> *
> 
> I need to post more ?
> 
> *



I would feel challenged !

Err.... "congrats", Eridanis?


----------



## krunchyfrogg (May 10, 2003)

Congratulations, Eridanis.


----------



## the Jester (May 10, 2003)

Hey, congratulations Eridanis!

Just remember, I never do anything wrong.


----------



## Dinkeldog (May 10, 2003)

I've known Matt for over a year now.  We're very lucky to have him.


----------



## Eridanis (May 10, 2003)

Thanks, D. That means a lot to me.

And thanks everyone, for your kind words. Henry, I've already penciled in my Blame Shift on my calander. 

Now, who's the admin with that sexah avatar waving at me from the corner?


----------



## garyh (May 29, 2003)

I know I'm _waaaaaaaaaay_ late on this, since I've been so busy I've hardly had time for _my_ forum till this week, but:

1 - Congrats!

2 - Woohoo!!  I'm not the "new guy" anymore!


----------



## Knightfall (Jun 1, 2003)

Congrats to the big E!


----------



## Angcuru (Jun 1, 2003)

fba827 said:
			
		

> *Oh, oh, hello....  Is this like winning the Lottery?
> 
> If so, when do we throw the stones?
> *




Am I the only one who gets what he's saying?

BTW, fba827, I get the biggest rock.


----------

